# Rekursion - Konto mit Spareinlage



## lenarena (11. Mai 2011)

Schönen Nachmittag!

Ich sitze gerade an einem Programm, dass folgendes können soll/vl auch schon kann :lol: :

Eine Methode ansparen(int jahre, double jaehrlicherBetrag, double zinsSatz), die ausrechnet (und zurückgibt, aber nicht ausgibt), wieviel Kapital man nach jahre Jahren mit dem Zinssatz zinsSatz angespart hat, wenn man am Anfang jeden Jahres jaehrlicherBetrag einlegt.

zB jahr == 3, jaehrlicherBetrag ==100, zinsSatz == 0.034

1. Jahr: Man zahlt 100 ein, bekommt 3.4 Zinsen, hat 103,4
2. Jahr: Man zahlt wieder 100 ein, bekommt 3.4 Zinsen und hat 210,32 (103,4+100*verzinsung)
3. Jahr: 320,86

Nach langem herumprobieren mit Schleifen bin ich endlich darauf gekommen, dass ich das rekursiv machen soll/muss/kann.

Ich bin nun soweit:




```
public class Rekursionsbeispiel {
    
    double ansparen(int jahre, double jaehrlicherBetrag, double zinsSatz){
        while(jahre>0){
            jaehrlicherBetrag = jaehrlicherBetrag*zinsSatz;
            jahre--;
           
        }
        return jaehrlicherBetrag; 
        
    }
}

class TestLauf{
    public static void main(String[] args) {
       
        Rekursionsbeispiel rechne = new Rekursionsbeispiel();
        rechne.ansparen(3, 100.00, 0.034);
        
    }
```


Stimmt mein Programm so?
Oder muss ich die Jahre auch zurück geben?


Bekomme leider nur folgende Fehlermeldung, weiss also nicht wirklich was falsch ist.
java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: main
Exception in thread "main" Java Result: 1


----------



## faetzminator (11. Mai 2011)

Die main() muss in [c]Rekursionsbeispiel[/c] an Stelle von [c]TestLauf[/c] sein.
Ansonsten: Zinseszins ? Wikipedia
--> [c]Kn = K0 * (1 + p/100)^n[/c]
Hochrechnen kannst du mit [c]Math.pow()[/c]


----------



## Final_Striker (11. Mai 2011)

lenarena hat gesagt.:


> Nach langem herumprobieren mit Schleifen bin ich endlich darauf gekommen, dass ich das rekursiv machen soll/muss/kann.



Und wo in deinem Programm ist die Rekursion?


----------



## Andi_CH (11. Mai 2011)

Kommt denn das richtige Resultat raus?

So zum Vergleich: so könnte man es mit einer Schleife lösen

```
public class Zins {

	public static double kapital (double anfangsKapital, double zinssatz, int anzahlJahre) {
		double resultat = anfangsKapital;
		for(int i=0; i<anzahlJahre; i++) {
			resultat = resultat * (1.0 + zinssatz);
		}
		return resultat;
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		double guthaben = kapital(100.0, 0.1, 3);
		System.out.println("Einbezahlt 100.0, Zins 10.0%, Laufzeit 3 Jahre");
		System.out.println("Gibt ein Kapital von " + guthaben);
	}
}
```


----------



## lenarena (11. Mai 2011)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Und wo in deinem Programm ist die Rekursion?



:rtfm: nun, ich dachte -> das Zurückgeben des jaehrlichenbetrags würde einen neuen Aufruf auslösen... aber - ich sehe gerade, das ist totaler schwachsinn mit rekursion weil die Methode sich selbst gar nicht aufruft?

Würde das überhaupt gehen? kann ich sagen - return (jaehrlicherBetrag = jaehrlicherbetrag*zinsSatz) - obwohl das würde das gleiche ergeben. Ich steh wohl gerade auf dem schlauch was rekursion und rückgabewerte von methoden betrifft und welches der beiden mir zur Lösung des beispiels verhilft ODER ob es sowieso nur mit den Schleifen gegangen wäre. (Danke, Andi für das Beispiel)


----------



## Andi_CH (12. Mai 2011)

Och rekursiv geht das auch, ist aber nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil:

So nebenbei - ich frage mich immer noch was ein Schlauch bringen soll, wenn programmieren will und was es schadet, wenn man drauf steht - bei genügend Druck ist es egal wenn man draufsteht.


```
package com.javaforum.test;

public class Zins {

	public static double kapital( double anfangsKapital, double zinssatz, int anzahlJahre) {
		double resultat = anfangsKapital;
		for(int i=0; i<anzahlJahre; i++) {
			resultat = resultat * (1.0 + zinssatz);
		}
		return resultat;
	}
	
	public static double zinsRekursiv(double kapital, double zinssatz, int jahr) {
		if (jahr == 1)
			return kapital * zinssatz;
		else {
			double zins = kapital * zinssatz;
			return (kapital * zinssatz) + zinsRekursiv(kapital+zins, zinssatz, jahr-1);
		}
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		double guthaben = kapital(100.0, 0.1, 3);
		System.out.println("Einbezahlt 100.0, Zins 10.0%, Laufzeit 3 Jahre");
		System.out.println("Gibt ein Kapital von " + guthaben);
		guthaben = 100.0 + zinsRekursiv(100.0, 0.1, 3);
		System.out.println("Rekursiv berechnet ergibt sich ein Kapital von " + guthaben);
	}
}
```


----------



## faetzminator (12. Mai 2011)

Ups, das mit der Rekursivität hab ich glatt überlesen. Macht aber auch in meinen Augen nicht so viel Sinn, da es ja wie gesagt die Einzeiler-Methode auch tun würde:

```
double berechneZinseszins(int jahre, double kapital, double zinsSatz) {
    return kapital * Math.pow(1 + zinsSatz / 100, jahre);
}
```


----------



## lenarena (12. Mai 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Och rekursiv geht das auch, ist aber nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil:
> 
> So nebenbei - ich frage mich immer noch was ein Schlauch bringen soll, wenn programmieren will und was es schadet, wenn man drauf steht - bei genügend Druck ist es egal wenn man draufsteht.



Ich mag den Schlauch auch nicht, zumal ich auf dem in den letzten Tagen oft stand. Manchmal hilfts aufzustehen 2 mal zu klatschen, 3 pirouetten mit dem Drehsessel zu machen und sich links und rechts eine zu klatschen. :autsch:

Bezüglich der rekursion "Viele knifflige Probleme der Informatik lassen sich mit Rekursion besonders einfach und elegant lösen. Die Rekursion gehört daher zu den Standardtechniken jedes erfahrenen Programmierers." aus "Sprechen Sie Java?"

aber die Lösung sieht hier weder elegant aus, noch bin ich ein erfahrener Programmierer

Trotzdem danke Andi für die Mühe, so bekomm ich nochmal die Bestätigung dass mein anfänglicher Ansatz "schlauch" war


----------



## Andi_CH (12. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte ja nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass die absolut nichtssagende und eher nervende Bemerkung mit dem Schlauch, die ich übrigens in diesem Forum das erste mal zu lesen bekam, einfach weggelassen werden könnte, ohne dass ein bemerkbarer Verlust entsteht.


----------



## faetzminator (12. Mai 2011)

lenarena hat gesagt.:


> Bezüglich der rekursion "Viele knifflige Probleme der Informatik lassen sich mit Rekursion besonders einfach und elegant lösen. Die Rekursion gehört daher zu den Standardtechniken jedes erfahrenen Programmierers." aus "Sprechen Sie Java?"



Natürlich.
Grundsätzlich überall wo man eine Datenansammlung (Liste, Map, ...) hat, muss man sich für eine Iteration oder eine Rekursion entscheiden. Je nach dem wählt man (aus div. Gründen) das eine oder andere.
Dein Beispiel hier ist aber mathematisch viel einfacher lösbar (die Formel sollten wir alle noch aus der Schule kennen) und macht darum rekursiv nicht sehr viel Sinn.


----------



## Andi_CH (12. Mai 2011)

Natürlich macht Rekursion in diesem konkreten Fall keinen Sinn - es ist ja auch eine Wiederholung einer identischen Berechnung pro Jahr - Wiederholung gleich loop.

Wenn sich ein Problem in kleinere, identische Teilprobleme zerlegen lässt, ist Rekursion ein gute ansatz (Türme von Hanoi etc.)

Ein fertig Formel anwenden ist immer etwas heikel (ich rede vom allgemeinen Fall und nciht unbedingt von der Zinsberechnung) wer weiss wirklich so genau für welche Spezialfälle diese optimiert wurde.

Das sind nur Denkanstösse, was man sich vor jeder Aufgabe kurz überlegen sollte.


----------



## lenarena (12. Mai 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte ja nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass die absolut nichtssagende und eher nervende Bemerkung mit dem Schlauch, die ich übrigens in diesem Forum das erste mal zu lesen bekam, einfach weggelassen werden könnte, ohne dass ein bemerkbarer Verlust entsteht.



Pardon - sämtliches Gequatsche dass sich nicht 1 zu 1 in  1 0 1 0 Maschinencode umwandeln lässt wird ab sofort unterlassen. :bae:

Verzeih die "lebhafte schlauchige" Umschreibung meiner Situation.


----------

